# Orient Mako Stainless Steel Bracelet



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

hi all

i've had my mako on a leather strap for some time now and have seen pictures of makos on oyster-style bracelet. i think it looks superb especially with the big gap at the lugs filled in by the end links. the problem is i cant find any on ebay or anywhere else?

does anyone know where to buy one? i have thought about buying a seiko super oyster because thats 22mm aswell but would it fit?










any advice is appreciated


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

You might find the endlinks of the Seiko oyster won't fit, try going on orientalwatchsite forum-it's mainly an Orient forum and you could try putting a wanted ad on there. Other than that, try emailing Orient direct!


----------



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

avidfan said:


> You might find the endlinks of the Seiko oyster won't fit, try going on orientalwatchsite forum-it's mainly an Orient forum and you could try putting a wanted ad on there. Other than that, try emailing Orient direct!


ok ill check that forum out, do you know if any other aftermarket bracelet will fit fit the orient mako? has anyone done this? when i purchased my mako it came with the rubber strap (dolphin one) - i'm wishing i had chosen the bracelet now!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

jrahmad98 said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > You might find the endlinks of the Seiko oyster won't fit, try going on orientalwatchsite forum-it's mainly an Orient forum and you could try putting a wanted ad on there. Other than that, try emailing Orient direct!
> ...


I just put mine on a generic bracelet but it had straight end pieces, you could always buy a used Mako with a bracelet and swap it with your rubber and sell it-that might even be easier than finding the bracelet!


----------



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

i found a german seller on fleabay so i bought one, cost me about Â£35 which isnt bad. thanks for all your help!


----------

